# Mark III 22/45 HELP!!



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

My local gun store will not help me put back to gether my Ruger after I had to field strip to replace a broke recoil spring assembly, I cannot get this thign back together, any tips? I get it together and the trigger will not drop the hammer i think


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

yellow-pages... Get a gunsmith. A qualified smith will fix her for ya


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my local shop ALSO does not do gunsmitthing work also and they referred me to a gunsmith


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

did that no one has called me back in a week


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

go to guntalk-online.com bullseye runs it, there are a lot of very detailed instructions about the ruger MK pistols:smt023 http://www.guntalk-online.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=178


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

your the man, THANKS


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

hideit said:


> my local shop ALSO does not do gunsmitthing work also and they referred me to a gunsmith


this is re assamble from field strip, he offered last week and denied today


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

This sight helped me :http://www.guntalk-online.com/2245detailstripping.htm


----------

